# New Label



## Runningwolf (Feb 16, 2011)

Hopefully I will be bottling tomorrow. This will be one of the wines I plan to bottle. The name Boyce on the Apple cart is the farmer I bought the apple cider from. I look forward to taking a few bottles to him. He has no idea who I am, so the surprise of an unexpected gift will be the best part.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 16, 2011)

That will hopefully get you some points with the name on the cart and giving him bottles of the cider. Can't hurt and can only help.

Do unto others as you would have done to you. or give more that you intend to receive


----------



## Wade E (Feb 16, 2011)

Thats a nice one Dan and he should be thrilled. Is that a pic of you many years ago???


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 16, 2011)

Not looking for any points. He's a big time fruit farmer in the west county and presses the cider out of a building on his property. Nothing special about it which is what I like. Plus he gave me the bulk rate of 3.25 gallon since I came in with my primary bucket. I am looking forward to paying him back.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 16, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Thats a nice one Dan and he should be thrilled. Is that a pic of you many years ago???



Yes it is Wade and those are his sisters bloomers.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 16, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Thats a nice one Dan and he should be thrilled. Is that a pic of you many years ago???



Yeah a far cry from the one I posted with a cat on a different thread yesterday.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 16, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks good Dan!!


----------



## Brian (Feb 17, 2011)

Real nice Dan.. and nice gesture also..


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 17, 2011)

do you know what I see in that label Dan that i am wondering if you see?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh No, Dan did you get this from the Sears catalog?


----------



## Flem (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice touch, Dan. Label is nice too.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 17, 2011)

AlFulchino said:


> do you know what I see in that label Dan that i am wondering if you see?



Appleman's son?


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 17, 2011)

no....i see the same thing that the farmer is going to have flash across his *third eye* when you bring him his gift of wine made from his apples

i see a business and am wondering why you dont get a license and start selling....

the farmer may think he is too old and might pass on the idea of doing it himself...a son or daughter might fancy the idea as well......but you have wine making in you and have background in it......so you are ahead of them all...it is at your doorstep


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Al thanks for the vote of confidence. Very nice post. I have a friend near by that owns a Blueberry farm that plans on opening a winery at his stand just four months a year. I don't think he's in over his head but I don't feel his wines are just right yet. I will be watching the process and see how things go. I told another winery I have became friends with that they could call me anytime they needed help and I would be glad to volunteer some time.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 17, 2011)

"I don't think he's in over his head but I don't feel his wines are just right yet. "

are your wines *there yet*?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 17, 2011)

AlFulchino said:


> are your wines *there yet*?



IMO yes. And I don't let my dogs lick'em either. Part two is having the capitol for start up.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 17, 2011)

What are the laws over there Dan, I looked into it awile ago and was told by the town I had to grow 35% of my own fruit on my own land to make my own wine and sell it.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 17, 2011)

Dan...to start i know this...i dont know the laws in PA.....what i do know is that you have enough $$ to bottle wine...that same wine can be sold and flipped over and over again...i dont think it matters if its 30 bottles or 60 to start.....so what does the law say you need?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Honestly I have never looked into it but if Kevin comes on he'll be able to answer these questions My friend that is planning on opening one this year is in Fla. for the winter but will be back soon.


----------



## Duster (Feb 17, 2011)

Very Nice Dan


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 18, 2011)

I was just looking around for some art/photos for my apple cider and came across this picture. Think I'll save it for my next batch of Apple Skeeter Pee. Call it a Wild Apple. The Apple That Bites.







Kinda cool.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 18, 2011)

Yikes!!!! :<


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 18, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> I was just looking around for some art/photos for my apple cider and came across this picture. Think I'll save it for my next batch of Apple Skeeter Pee. Call it a Wild Apple. The Apple That Bites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BWAAAAA HAAAAA HAAAAA HAAAAA Carefull you don't turn anybody off by it!


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dan,

The label looks great and I'm sure the person whom you got your cider from will be greatly impressed. I too took apple wine for the supplier of our cider and indend on doing so again this year when I pick it up in October. Our pricing was similar to yours since we brought the primaries. I'll probably get 3 buckets this year as we really enjoy the apple wine.


----------

